

Ninite.com (YC W08) Turns One: Lots of stats plus an AMA - swies
http://blog.ninite.com/post/1374321887/ninite-turns-one

======
thorax
I really like their service-- my problem is that I can never remember the name
of the website when I setup a new PC.

~~~
swies
Sorry about that, it's one of the pitfalls of building a new brand. Google
"install multiple apps" or something similar and we'll be the first result.

------
chesspro
Thanks for the service! You don't know how many countless hours this service
has saved me...I think in the past year I've used this over 20 times for all
the computers I've had to reformat for a IT job.

